# Hard Labor Creek tourney



## GaDawg213 (Mar 8, 2016)

Need some advice on what lures to use on hard labor? Help me out please!!


----------



## tsnider08 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spinnerbait and a jig


----------



## Rewman87 (Mar 12, 2016)

Chartreuse shad rage blade spinner bait and a lizard


----------

